# Prairie 400 won't move



## m2pilot (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All-

I'm rebuilding a prairie 400 4x4 and not sure how to diagnose my latest problem. When I got the quad 2+ yrs ago as a project the engine was running and the quad would go into forward gears, but not reverse. (At least enough to drive it up onto the trailer). The shifter bracket had snapped off & was kludged back together. I was hoping the shift linkages were just not adjusted for the new bracket position.

In any case -- I rebuilt most everything on the quad, but did not crack the engine/trans. I have the engine back in the frame & starting/idling quite nicely, but shifting into any of the gears does not result in movement.

A couple of observations to help ID what to test next:

1) When shifting, the neutral and reverse lights operate correctly
2) When up on the lift and in neutral, sometimes the wheels will spin when the engine is running, sometimes not. At least once the wheels were 'in gear' enough to not stop spinning when I grabbed them
3) When in neutral , the linkage alignment marks on the case are in the correct position.
4) When running, both the drive & driven pulley are rotating
5) Belt tension (deflection) seemed correct when I put the converter cover on
6) When I got the quad, it's converter cover was broken & exposed to the elements

Can anyone suggest any tests to perform to help ID what is likely wrong?
If I need to remove the transmission cover to check for broken gears, etc, can I do so with having to tear the quad down again & pull the engine?

In reading previous similar posting on the forum, I saw folks asking for videos with the converter cover off -- I can do so if that would be helpful.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## bezimmer (Nov 12, 2013)

m2pilot said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I'm rebuilding a prairie 400 4x4 and not sure how to diagnose my latest problem. When I got the quad 2+ yrs ago as a project the engine was running and the quad would go into forward gears, but not reverse. (At least enough to drive it up onto the trailer). The shifter bracket had snapped off & was kludged back together. I was hoping the shift linkages were just not adjusted for the new bracket position.
> 
> ...


m2pilot -

How is your rebuild going? I have a 97 "project" with transmission troubles (won't stay in gear), but will offer that a Kaw Service Manual has been invaluable in diagnosing and planning the teardown. So, on the 97 the manual describes transmission removal as being done with the engine on the bike. You will need the clutch removal tool to get the drive (primary) clutch out and a way to keep both drive and driven clutch assemblies from rotating as your remove the bolts. I haven't broken into mine yet, but the procedure looks pretty straight forward. Looks like you will have to remove the converter cover, primary and secondary clutches/belt, bevel gear, and the transmission cover, then do some linkage/shifter removal. Assembly instructions in my manual indicate the transmission cover is set in place with a liquid gasket product rather than paper or rubber, so "cracking" it open might be interesting while it's in place on the bike. You shouldn't have to break open the two clutch assemblies - if you do you probably want the spring compressor tool that EPI makes. They have a good video on youtube.

Couple of observations:
3) There are two tie rods that connect the shifter to the tranny's shift levers. Make sure their lengths are in spec (measured in mm from center of the tie rod end to tie rod end - mine were 320mm and 252mm). Also, with the wheels turning in neutral, your belt may be out of adjustment - shims take care of that problem (also covered in the manual).
5) Belt tension is measured in mm of deflection. It's 30mm or so on mine. Wouldn't hurt to look up the spec and process and actually measure it.
6) The spider (internal assembly for the primary drive clutch) has weights and they need to move freely. The CVT needs to move in and out to change "gears". Having the converter open to the elements might cause troubles in that regard.

Let me know what you found/find. If lucky you might find the gears you need on eBay. I found an entire assembly - input and output shafts included for under $100. I start to tear mine down this weekend or next. Would be interested in knowing how yours went and what you found. Probably didn't, but hope this helps a little.


----------

